# LTC Question



## JSaad (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a Class A Unrestricted LTC, and recently moved across town. Is there anything I have to do or anyone I have to inform? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You can Call the CHSB FRB at 617-660-4782 and ask.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/docs/chsb/firearms/change-of-address-notification-rev-01-05-09.pdf


----------

